# Servus



## Wings34 (20 Juni 2008)

Ich bin nicht mehr ganz neu hier, aber habe mir mal gedacht schreibst doch mal was.
Ich finde die Site echt super, und klasse dass so eine rege Beteiligung hier herrscht. Zum Teil werden echt super Bilder und Raritäten gepostet.
Wenn ich dann endlich mal rausgefunden habe, wie man hier postet, werde ich sicher auch was aus meinem Fundus posten
Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Tokko (20 Juni 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen Wings34.

Freut mich das es dir bei uns gefällt.

Wen du ein bisschen aktiver werden und posten willst empfehle ich dir diesen Link:

Wie poste ich Bilder

Solltest du noch irgendwelche Fragen haben schreib einfach einen Beitrag in den Support Bereich oder direkt an einen Mod/Admin.


Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (20 Juni 2008)

Auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen!
Da Tokko dir schon fast alles übermittelt hat bleibt mir nur noch dir die Test Area zu empfehlen: http://www.celebboard.net/forumdisplay.php?f=52, hier kannst du das mit dem "hochladen" in aller Ruhe ausprobieren.

Viel Spaß bei "uns" und bei Fragen .....
..... einfach melden.


----------



## mark lutz (21 Juni 2008)

herzlich willkommen und viel spass hier bin schon gespannt auf deine bilder


----------



## maierchen (21 Juni 2008)

Super Party wieder einer mehr der aktiv wird!
Glückwunsch zu dieser entscheidung und noch viel spaß hier!


----------



## Katzun (21 Juni 2008)

herzlich willkommen wings


----------



## Muli (25 Juni 2008)

Lieber zu spät als nie sagt der Volksmund 

Also auch von mir noch einmal ein herzliches Willkommen und ich erwarte in Kürze deine weiteren Beiträge 

Lieben Gruß und danke nochmal für das Lob,


Muli


----------

